# Charlotte Hornets



## BigE

*Charlotte Bobcats to change name to Hornets, according to report*









The Charlotte Bobcats have begun the process of changing the team name to the Hornets, according to CBS Sports. The Charlotte Hornets played in North Carolina as an expansion team from 1988 until 2002 when owner George Shinn moved the franchise to New Orleans. With the New Orleans franchise rebranding to the Pelicans next season, the door is open for Charlotte to reclaim the team name. 

Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/sports..._according_to_report.html#WwhvsKb4U4PApvsf.99


----------



## Basel

Good.


----------



## Porn Player

Really good to hear, looking forward to all the apparel.


----------



## Floods

Somewhat relevant


----------



## Wade County

^ LOL. Great story. Sure hope that is legit.

Stoked for this name change though. Hornets name belongs in Charlotte. It's like if OKC were the Sonics still - just not right.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I actually don't like this, but it's mainly because I hate the name hornets for any team and I hated all the gimmicks with bee themes in the arena.


----------



## RollWithEm

How am I just hearing about this? Seems like a natural transition. I only wish Utah would have been willing to give up the Jazz name when New Orleans first got a team.


----------



## RollWithEm

Reports: Charlotte Bobcats initiate _Hornets_ name-change process


----------



## Dissonance

Rick Bonnell ‏@rick_bonnell 16m



> Bobcats news conference early.evening tomorrow to announce their intent to change nickname to Hornets.


----------



## RollWithEm

> The NBA Board of Governors unanimously approved changing the Charlotte Bobcats name back to the Hornets beginning for the 2014-15 season during its summer meeting Thursday in Las Vegas.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9491180/nba-approves-name-change-charlotte-bobcats

Congrats Charlotte! I just wish Utah wasn't so stubborn about holding on to the Jazz moniker.


----------



## Dornado

I think the "Jazz" ship has sailed... there's just too much history with that team in Utah at this point. Plus, I don't know if I'd want to lose one of the dumbest City-to-team-name relationships in all of sports


----------



## BigE




----------



## BobStackhouse42

You guys are welcome to take back that name. It never fit New Orleans anyway.


----------



## Basel

Let's hope this franchise makes no more name changes.


----------



## 29380




----------



## RollWithEm

They're back!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

BobStackhouse42 said:


> I actually don't like this, but it's mainly because I hate the name hornets for any team and I hated all the gimmicks with bee themes in the arena.


Bee-fense! Bee-fense!

God I hated that.


----------



## Kreutz35

BobStackhouse42 said:


> I actually don't like this, but it's mainly because I hate the name hornets for any team and I hated all the gimmicks with bee themes in the arena.


My high school was the Hornets. Actually, we were the Red Hornets. We actually had a pretty sweet logo that combined a hornet with the school's initials and a cross (Christian school). 

When the school was being made, the other name that was thrown around was the Heat, but they didn't use it because they didn't want the girls' teams called the Lady Heat.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468786853379080192


----------

